# Motorhome touring Italy and France - our blog and experience



## Onzo (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi All, 

Just thought i'd post this here to share our experience as novice motorhomers who went straight to fulltiming on a tour round Italy and France. 4200 miles to date! Please have a look at our blog, hope you enjoy it, there's some useful stuff in there too!

You can find us via google on jonoush.blogspot.

Happy travelling

Onzo


----------

